
A GPT-3 Written Blog Got 26 Thousand Visitors in 2 Weeks - igotbanned
https://liamp.substack.com/p/my-gpt-3-blog-got-26-thousand-visitors
======
drops
Can’t stop laughing over the fact that something interesting like this
would’ve reached HN’s top if not for the fact that the article shows HN’s
selective narrow-mindedness and toxic positivity (disgustingly enough,
bordering on the lack of critical thinking).

------
mchammertime77
The thread about the post that was written by GPT-3:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23893817)

